# Diesel vs. Gas



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm looking to get a used truck (3/4) ton for camping, hunting, and some light towing. My goal is to only drive it 2-3k miles per year (mostly between June and November). I've been told that for as little as I'm going to be driving it a diesel would be a bad idea because of bacteria and microbes accumulating while it is parked for long periods of time. Just curious what the feelings are on this board. Also if anybody has other advice I'd love to hear it.

Thanks,


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know people that drive a diesel a lot less than 3,000 miles a year and have zero problems with the fuel. 

But I would advise for you to get a gas truck. It will be cheaper to purchase, fuel, and maintain and unless you are dragging a toy hauler when you do tow a diesel isn't really needed. 

However I would suggest that you try and find a 1 ton single wheel truck instead of the 3/4 ton. The extra weight capacity is nice when it comes to a legal point of view.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacteria, fungus, and other microbes can grow during storage and clog up your fuel filters in a diesel. Not very fun. There are additives to fight this, and a lot of people keep their tanks topped off during storage for this and other reasons. That being said, gasoline engines can get gunked up sitting around too. Personally, I prefer to drive my secondary vehicles about once a week just to keep things flowing and lubricated. Not a lot, just a few errands here and there. 

I agree with Critter on getting a gas truck. I have found myself in similar situations in the past, and I just couldn't justify a diesel truck. Everyone's needs are different though.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Critter and WIHH. This just validated where I was already leaning.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I was in Moab over the weekend for Jeep safari and met a friend of mine who is a diesel mechanic down there and he was driving a new super duty gasser. I asked him what was up with that as he has always had a diesel. He told me that a diesel just isn't worht it any more. When it was a 6-8 thousand dollar upgrade over gas he could justify the cost. Now they are 12-15k more than gas and you have to use urea and the fuel is a dollar more a gallon it just isn't worth what you get in return.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

izzydog said:


> I was in Moab over the weekend for Jeep safari and met a friend of mine who is a diesel mechanic down there and he was driving a new super duty gasser. I asked him what was up with that as he has always had a diesel. He told me that a diesel just isn't worht it any more. When it was a 6-8 thousand dollar upgrade over gas he could justify the cost. Now they are 12-15k more than gas and you have to use urea and the fuel is a dollar more a gallon it just isn't worth what you get in return.


BINGO!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My primary driver is a diesel truck but only because we pull some heavy loads a lot with our business and we can really rack up some miles. If I were to buy for personal use and didn't have to haul a ton of heavy loads all of the time I wouldn't think twice. I would go with gas.


----------

